# Is it safe to photograph protesters?



## tecboy (Jul 1, 2017)

There have been several hate groups and counter-protesters from time to time in my area.  I feel like I have a thrill to take pictures over there.  I have been in tpf for a while and don't really tell much about myself. I'm Asian.  Will I get beat up by hate groups?  Will I get arrested by the police or get peppered spray in my face?  How safe to photograph the protesters?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2017)

Will you be assaulted - maybe, maybe not.
Will you get arrested - same answer.
These can depend on the general climate of the protest and your actions.

How safe is it - again, it can depend on the climate and the nature of the protest.  I suspect that many are looking for exposure and publicity for their cause, but if things turn violent, all bets are off.


----------



## Designer (Jul 1, 2017)

tecboy said:


> I'm Asian.  Will I get beat up by hate groups?


I guess that depends on how the hate groups feel about Asians.  Most of the hate groups I see rioting are hating on conservatives, not Asians.  If you are a conservative Asian, then you will probably get beat up.  





tecboy said:


> Will I get arrested by the police or get peppered spray in my face?  How safe to photograph the protesters?


If I were going to do this, I would not make the police the subject of my photography experiment.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2017)

Designer said:


> Most of the hate groups I see rioting are hating on conservatives, not Asians


I'm near DC, so we get them all.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 1, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the hate groups I see rioting are hating on conservatives, not Asians
> ...


Even Illinois Nazi's?


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 1, 2017)

Maybe.  But generally I say no ... unless you start to participate and interact.  Keep to yourself, keep your opinions to yourself, look and act professional.  Usually, assaults start low verbal then build up to loud and physical.  At low and verbal, leave, walk away.

If thing do get out of hand, like a riot, get out of Dodge, no reason for you to stick around, you are not a journalist, it isn't your job to stick around.  If you hang around after the police have announced an order to disperse, you deserve to be arrested.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 1, 2017)

PS- Being Asian at a protest in California ... would not be unusual ... being Asian with a camera is par for the course.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 1, 2017)

Seems like sometimes a protest will be held lawfully but then some trouble makers show up, well, just to cause trouble and have nothing to do with the actual protest. You're pretty much out there on your own... Someone taking photos as a journalist would at least most likely have insurance or some measure of support from their media outlet. 

I agree, I'd get the shots you want and get out of Dodge in case things get out of hand. I guess it depends on what it is; I don't know if it'd be worth the risk or not.


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2017)

Two words you need to keep in mind at all times when out in public, doing photography, or not.
Situational awareness.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2017)

I know a photographer around where I live who wears a press vest when he shoots protests and no one ever bothers him. Usually some people want to be photographed at some of these protests. But you know, it's different depending on locations. I live in Vermont, we have protests but they are generally peaceful. 

But like @KmH said, it's all about situational awareness. I mean, always, *always *be aware of things going on around you. 

I'd also advise having maybe a friend with you, or perhaps another photographer. When you are out shooting these things, people generally leave photographers and other media alone because they know you are documenting but things happen and people can go crazy sometimes.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2017)

There's only one way to know for sure!  Give it a try and let us know!



That said, would you really risk missing a great image for the potential of a few lumps and bruises?


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 2, 2017)

I would just look around and scope the area. If it seems like a 'relaxed' protest and nothing too outrageous then id go for it. Like the others said, situational awareness. If you have a long zoom lens you can stay relatively far away from the protest to be in a safe area. Although, that might not get you the shots you might be looking for.


----------



## Designer (Jul 2, 2017)

tirediron said:


> That said, would you really risk missing a great image for the potential of a few lumps and bruises?


Don't forget the smashed camera.  (Smashed into your head.)  Also the haters have been known to use pepper spray and fire.  A girl's hair was lit on fire in one "protest".  I no longer need worry about my hair, but I would rather not be attacked in any way.  And I can't afford to lose my photo gear.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2017)

yeahbut... at a protest, you don't want to be within camera-smashing distance, because if you're that close, you're interfering with what's going on, not documenting it.


----------



## Bebulamar (Jul 2, 2017)

You have the right to do so but it's unsafe.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 2, 2017)

Designer said:


> (Smashed into your head.)



Not to mention the sucker punches from behind.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 3, 2017)

Just insure your camera...and go for it.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 3, 2017)

NO!  I will tell you why.  It's different now.  And you see it every day if you watch TV (I stopped watching live TV a couple years ago).  But you still see the videos on youtube and what not.  People assaulting reporters, people jumping into the background doing stupid things.  Reporters getting mugged while on camera.  News crews getting their equipment stolen while they are right there!  Even the criminals in the past shied away from acting up around media.  Not so today.

A press pass, or press vest will do nothing if your in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 3, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I know a photographer around where I live who wears a press vest when he shoots protests and no one ever bothers him. Usually some people want to be photographed at some of these protests. But you know, it's different depending on locations. I live in Vermont, we have protests but they are generally peaceful.
> 
> But like @KmH said, it's all about situational awareness. I mean, always, *always *be aware of things going on around you.
> 
> I'd also advise having maybe a friend with you, or perhaps another photographer. When you are out shooting these things, people generally leave photographers and other media alone because they know you are documenting but things happen and people can go crazy sometimes.


Okay, I used to shoot this stufff for a living.  Whenever a group of protestors see a camera, doesn't matter if it is Tv or Print media, the protestors go nuts acting up for the coverage.  But, as benhasajeep stated, thing are much different now.  People really go nuts acting up for the camera(s) to the point of violence ... because an act of violence will almost guarantee that you'll make the news.  Once violence erupts, no press pass or press vest will shield you from being on the wrong end of that violence.

Just be careful, use common sense and odds are in your favor that you will be safe and walk away with some good photos.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I know a photographer around where I live who wears a press vest when he shoots protests and no one ever bothers him. Usually some people want to be photographed at some of these protests. But you know, it's different depending on locations. I live in Vermont, we have protests but they are generally peaceful.
> ...



True. But like I said, depends a lot on the location. Not every protest turns into violence. 

I have no interest in doing documentary shooting, but someday I'd love to get a few shots from inside of a protest, a peaceful one.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 4, 2017)

I think most of here were addressing the worse case scenario.  No real reason to discuss a peaceful demonstration.


----------



## JPI (Jul 5, 2017)

Shoot violent protesters like unpredictable wild animals and use a telephoto, they won't react or overreact to what they can't see.


----------

